# Quattro Exploration & Production Ltd.(CVE:QXP)



## saifq (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on Quattro Exploration (QXP)? This looks cheap based on Q2 numbers. Target is 2500 boe/d by year end currently averaged 1525 in 2nd quarter. Price closing on Aug 26 is 55 cents, and 6 month comprehensive income per share of $0.11, means quite low PE.


----------

